# The Tale of 2 Not-so-nice people (this is all true)



## BettaMommy531rip (Dec 29, 2011)

So today I was sitting in Study Hall, on this site. I had finished my homework and had free time so I immediately tapped in the web address. I was on here commenting and posting, you know, all that forum stuff. When I see the guy next to me leaning over a bit and glancing at my screen. I turned the computer away from him a bit, he was making me uncomfortable. He is also incredibly popular, so whatever he was looking at he had the intent to make it sound really bad and tell everyone else. Not that I'm not extremely popular, I have my own circle of friends, and I am in the "normal" spectrum at school. I turned my computer back to him, I was being silly, why would he care what I was on? He kept glancing, it was really weird. Then when the so acclaimed "popular" girl who had previously been sitting next to him, returned. She noticed his awkward side-glances at my screen. I heard her whisper under her breath, "what site is she on?" My heart plummeted, I knew this couldn't be good, they were going to spread around something totally wrong and untrue about what I was on, I just knew it, or make it sound stupid and "nerdy" that I was on here. He snorted "betta fish .com." As if it's some crime against humanity that I'm on a forum for betta fish! I wanted to tell him I heard everything, and that he was being a big jerk for acting this way. But I'm totally spineless. That's why I'm venting on here. I know I shouldn't have acted ashamed of my involvement on this site, but the way they said things sure made me feel guilty. I was hoping that sitting next to them wouldn't be too terrible. I was assigned that seat at the begginning of the year, and I hated it from the moment I sat down. It's a whole table of popular people, one strange girl who they like to prey upon, a relatively nice girl who tries not to get noticed by them, and me, who personally doesn't like them and tries to stay out of their way. But now all my careful non-involvement with them and their weird popular circle is ruined, all because I'm on a forum conversing with other people who share my interest of betta fish. I see him playing virtual football, and other nonsense games, but I never question him or gossip about it to other people. Did he ever think that it might bother me that someone was hissing about me right next to me? Luckily just in the nick of time my teacher tapped me on the shoulder and informed my about my unexpected early dismissal. I was so grateful that I practically fell on my face on the way out of the classroom to escape them. Jeez, some people are jerks! But now I feel utterly and totally bad for not standing up for myself as well as all of you fellow forum members, and my betta girl Shimmer! I know that bad-mouthing them is no solution but I sure want to. I never even got to talk to my friends about it, because of the early dismissal.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Don't worry too much about what other people think of you. Everyone has skeletons in their closets, and there a _lot_ stranger hobbies than fishkeeping out there. 

Those who are the most pious and judgmental, usually end up being the ones with the most to hide. 

Case in point, had a religious friend who always said it was wrong my parents were divorced, and that unhappy people should stay married because they should have to make it work. 

Several years later it turns out her dad was beating up her mum, and guess whose parents ended up divorced then?

So like I said, if that's the worst thing that they can pick on you about, I think that's pretty weak.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Sounds to me like they're not worth your time. Don't let the idiots get to you, there are too many out there. 

If they ask you again, tell them you're reading the "*How to deal with morons at school*" thread


----------



## lorax84 (Nov 3, 2010)

Yeah high school sucks. Luckily the real world is nothing like high school.


----------



## diablo13 (Jul 1, 2011)

........I wouldnt worry about them spreading rumors or stuff. I'm in middle school, I don't go on here during school hours because If someone did find out it would be slightly embarrassing, but If the best gossip your school has is "she keeps fish! OMG! What a weirdo!" then that's sorta sad.


----------



## BettaMommy531rip (Dec 29, 2011)

I'm in middle school as well Diablo. You're right everyone. I shouldn't let them get to me. I really want to say to them "Dude! I see you gaming away on your computer but I don't gossip about it to other people. So why does it matter to you?!" The issue with really popular people is that they either don't understand that they're being mean and rude or they choose to ignore what they're doing. So when you get even the slightest bit angry, they back up and get really offended. Then word goes round the whole school that you are some psycho who only has friends on the internet, and that "be careful, she could turn on you." But my friends on this forum and in my school are backing me up. Thanks you guys. I think that the next time he does it, I'll make a big show of staring intently at his screen. Then when he asks what I'm doing I'll be like "Oh. Just doing what you did to me yesterday. That's how I felt when all of the sudden you became interested in what was on my screen. I hear it's a little bit strange to glare at other people's business."


----------



## diablo13 (Jul 1, 2011)

Really? Your in middle school? And in Virginia? What side are you? Im near DC, but on the Maryland side. Oh please, "she could turn on you".....you don't need the Internet for that! I did it without it  joking aside, you shouldnt let it bother you. As long as they don't spread rumors. Then......I don't know, laugh and walk away? *shrugs*


----------



## BettaMommy531rip (Dec 29, 2011)

@Diablo: I'm in Richmond! So you're closeish. It makes it easier that there is this other girl at our table who is downright... strange... they always pick on her so as bad as this sounds, I'm hoping this will blow over and they will focus on her again. I feel guilty, but better her than me.


----------



## SeaHorse (Dec 27, 2010)

BettaMommy I'm so glad you came in here to vent. Remember that people can only make themselves feel better by doing the work to improvie themselves or tearing someone else down. Which is what the jerk and his girlfriend both did. Seems they are suited to each other eh? Maybe you should start a Betta Club at the school. Bet you are not the only one at that school who has a Betta!! 
Keep smiling BettaMommy!! We're all here for ya!!


----------



## BettaMommy531rip (Dec 29, 2011)

Jakiebabie said:


> BettaMommy I'm so glad you came in here to vent. Remember that people can only make themselves feel better by doing the work to improvie themselves or tearing someone else down. Which is what the jerk and his girlfriend both did. Seems they are suited to each other eh? Maybe you should start a Betta Club at the school. Bet you are not the only one at that school who has a Betta!!
> Keep smiling BettaMommy!! We're all here for ya!!


I actually met a really nice guy in my science class who has a female in a 10 gallon. He's nice, but people pick on him, and not because he likes bettas. But because he's good at math, but he's pale and a late bloomer and he's not the best at sports. He's nice, but I don't talk to him that much.


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

My guess is the teacher was letting you off the hook, so to speak.

I had a, well not similarish sort of situation, but teachers do know, and some do care. The guys in my class were jerks, and talking about doing horrible acts to cats, not animals, just cats. I was practically in tears, so she asked me to do some sorting or something in the library across the hall. I didn't realize it at the time, but I know she was trying to keep me from being hurt, and of course, being made fun of if they caught me crying.


----------



## zof (Apr 23, 2010)

As a school district network administrator I must scorn you for using your schools internet for non subject related material! As a fellow fish dork and a been there done that view, my best advice is to learn how to ignore those around you who you don't care about and their opinions, its hard at your age, I know, I remember but if they look at your screen then completely ignore and not even notice that they are looking. And when the eventual snide comment comes just reply with "eh" and shrug your shoulders, they reason kids make those comments are to get a reaction to help reassure themselves they are somehow better then you. Also remember your not paying any attention to him but hes still some how interested in what you are doing, take that to mean what you want ;-)

oh yea forgot to say HI BETTA PEOPLE!


----------



## BettaMommy531rip (Dec 29, 2011)

@Silverfang:
Yeah. I owe that teacher one, big time. It's one thing when someone is deliberately saying to your face then you know what's coming and it's a little bit easier. But when they are behind your back they completely let loose what they want to say because they think you can't hear them, or they want you to hear them but also want you to think that they think you can't hear them. If that makes any sense whatsoever. There were some guys when I was in 6th grade we had to write a big end of the year essay. If had chosen to decide to write mine on the abuse of animals at PetCo as well as PetCo's supplier. We had to read it in front of the class, so I launched into my passionate essay. I was so proud of it, I used great description. I wanted people to really feel the message I was trying to give. Then these complete jerks walked up to me and launched into a lengthy explanation about why they thought my essay was stupid. They said animals had no feelings and no emotions and that they couldn't tell the difference if they were dead or alive, they were basically like rocks to them. I was about to burst into tears when my normally shy friend, ushered me away, and just about verbally slammed the c-r-a-p out of those guys!

@Zof:
I asked the tacher if it was OK. She said it was fine as I had finished all her classwork as well as homework for other classes. Light HWK load as we have mid term testing this week. I know those people were just making fun to make themselves feel better, but it doesn't mean their reamrks still don't hold weight. Thanks, though.


----------



## mardi (Nov 22, 2011)

I would like to, first off, inform you that about 90% of the social things you experience in Middle School, you'll never have to deal with again in your life. 

Middle School is one of those times when everyone is trying to "find themselves" so to speak. A lot of people feel that fitting into a clique or develop some kind of social standing is an absolute necessity. I had a lot of medical problems growing up, and was always too distracted by having to deal with that, then worrying about what everyone else in my class was wearing/ who they were hanging out with. By the time I had gotten a grip on all my medical issues, cliques had formed and I was left to be a social butterfly. One thing I never EVER regret about any of it is that I was able to make it out of Middle School with my sense of self in tact. 

I had a lot of people scoff at me and think I was a little unusual during that time; and a lot of those people are now friends of mine; and if they do think I'm a little strange, don't verbalize it. 

Worrying about what other people think about you, or being critical of others is a HUGE waste of time. I felt bad for everyone who ever wasted time making fun of me or looking for something to be critical about; that's time they could have spent doing so many other, more productive things. I might have wasted some of my middle school years dealing with other things, but I never wasted a moment being someone other than myself. 

Be who you are, love who you are and have no regrets about it.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Don't worry- middle school doesn't last very long, and chances are you won't have to deal with these people once you're in a bigger high school^^
All my friends know I'm an animal freak, lol, they just accept it and move on. I try not to talk about fish/animals though, since it must get annoying to regular people haha.
That is wrong, and all that jazz, but you won't get anything done about it. I'm in highschool, the best you can do is just stay out of their way- sometimes I give those really popular kids disgusting looks though, even though in our school at least, those popular butts don't really bother the "normal" kids. They're more interested in starting fights with each other than picking on random people o__O
Focus on your studies and then you also have the comfort of knowing you'll get farther in life than they will


----------



## BettaMommy531rip (Dec 29, 2011)

Thanks so much everyone! It helps so much to know that there are people who care!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I know what you mean  Before this I had many people giggling and yes "hissing about me right beside me" too. I got tired of it, so...
I was on it (on my spare), and then some guy sits next to me, glances over at my screen after logging onto a computer. 
"Bettafish.com? -scoff-"
"What's wrong with it?"
"it's about fish. That's stupid and useless." (as he logs onto POKEMON SITE)
"Well why are you on Pokemon?" 
"because I like Pokemon..."
"pokemon is pretty useless and stupid too. " 
"No it's not! It's a hobby! I like pokemon..."
"Yeah well OWNING FISH IS A HOBBY. and besides, I LIKE fish."
"....touche."

basically in the end he agreed to leave me be. Because I ranted at him <.<; and told him to stop ASSUMING everything he doesn't like is "stupid" or "useless".


Make it even better, to get you through school...
"Smile at your enemies. It confuses the Hell out of them." :lol: we had one girl come up and rant at us because we apparently called her something  we didn't...but okay... she was yelling at one of my friends, and we ended up giggling because she was making a fool of herself in front of her friends. (besides, if she swung her non-existent hips anymore a baby was bound to fall out :shock: )


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

It seems that bullies always go for someone who seems a little "different". I had my share of bullying from around 5th grade right until I graduated. I HATED school with a passion! Sometimes I wonder what those people's home lives were like.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

what's awesome is that I can read these "bullies" like a book. If I wanted to be a jerk back I'd detail them their home lives because it's easy for me to see (body movements and structure is amazing to learn from) what they have inside (anger, resentment, a hole/void, etc). I knew one guy had a bad family life, and that his parents fought and were violent, and took it out on him and his siblings. No one told me :3 the teacher was amazed I knew this and understood this.

However, I've only done that to one person but he was coming after me really bad, and aimed to "Make my life a living Hell" (yeah he told me that). and he cried. And I felt bad. because I don't like being like that :|


----------



## Badjer (Oct 25, 2011)

Hey girl..don't worry about it too much! I'm a high school sophomore and one of the two fish freaks I know. In our high school, we all have school distributed computers. I used to get questions about what I was browsing all the time...people are so nosy! Although unlike you, I didn't have permission to be on here during class and they booted me off the school student Internet...heh! Pretty sure it was because this is a forum though and possibly violates policy or something. I stay off here during school now! I'm the fish freak though, and lots of people don't understand. Even my best friend thinks I'm a little obsessed! Way I see it, at least you care. So more power to you!

Side note: The other day in Spanish class I was browsing a website that sells competitive swim suits, as I'm a swimmer and a water polo player. A "popular" obnoxious freshmen girl turns who SOMEHOW managed to see my screen from three feet away turns to me and asked "Why're you looking a swimsuits? It's winter!" in a voice suggesting that I was being a pervert. I jut gave her a blank stare and said "...I'm a swimmer.". That shut her up pretty quick! Just ignore people like that...clearly they have nothing better to do but creep and be mean!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

The first thought that came to mind when I read what she said that was "because I can swim. :| " >.> :lol: And it's true. they have nothing better to do with their time but troll you. You won't ever get used to it - but hey "smile at your enemies it confuses the Hell out of them" :lol: I learned that fast.


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

Another thing to remember is at least you are into fish and not the stupidity of most youth. I say being into fish is a lot safer than anything those kids are probably into. Its a relaxing hobby and fun and it's something they may never get to experience so don't get mad at them. Feel bad for them. And, school will end so nothing they say will matter anyways when you are an adult. school tragedys only last so long.


----------



## Inga (Jun 8, 2010)

A couple sites you should have recommended to them are Stalkers.com or Noseyfreaks.com or Getalife.com 
I know that when you are in school things like that seem like a big deal but honestly, those folks are not worth your time. You have a life so just live it and don't worry about the other folks. As long as you are not hurting anyone else, it shouldn't matter to those outsiders.


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

I think the cheer, "That's alright, that's ok, you're gonna pump my gas some day!" applies here.

Jerks always get theirs. Just know you always have support here. Virtual football isn't enhancing his life. Your fish enhance yours. I know it's hard when you're younger, but that sort of thing shows in people. It's very ugly. Potential employers, co-workers, and future partners will notice it, and it will turn them off.


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

zof said:


> As a school district network administrator I must scorn you for using your schools internet for non subject related material! As a fellow fish dork and a been there done that view, my best advice is to learn how to ignore those around you who you don't care about and their opinions, its hard at your age, I know, I remember but if they look at your screen then completely ignore and not even notice that they are looking. And when the eventual snide comment comes just reply with "eh" and shrug your shoulders, they reason kids make those comments are to get a reaction to help reassure themselves they are somehow better then you. Also remember your not paying any attention to him but hes still some how interested in what you are doing, take that to mean what you want ;-)
> 
> oh yea forgot to say HI BETTA PEOPLE!


+1


as hard as it is dont give them more then a smile and laugh in your head. years later you can laugh again when you have a career in biology and this guy doesnt make it to the NFL to make millions for being just good enough to sit the bench. ( as with all sports, way to go america )
and dont forget to continue to do what you have passion for, whether the most popular kid, cutest kid, ugliest kid has a problem with it.


----------



## BettaMommy531rip (Dec 29, 2011)

After everything you guys have said I feel so much better! I now feel even more privileged to come home to a loving family, my fish, my hamster, and my dog! Just thinking that some of those kids might not even have half of what I have makes me feel terrible. I love coming home and doting on all my pets! I just have to keep my chin up and enjoy my friends, my family, and my pets! You guys are the absolute best! You've been so supportive to me, and you don't even know me! It just goes to show that you guys are really great people w/ great personalities! Thank you so much!


----------



## SeaHorse (Dec 27, 2010)

You are very welcome !! :love2:


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

People that love animals are proven to be kinder to other people, so makes sense that this is a great community of caring people ^-^


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

You can judge a person by how they treat their animals. How many of those kids, do you bet, don't have an animal? or could care less for ones they have/do have?


----------



## BettaMommy531rip (Dec 29, 2011)

I bet all of them have either home issues/no pets/don't care for pets. I just have to push through. I feel better now, and all this help has been great. Knowing that complete strangers care is more comforting than I expected it to be! Thanks so much, I can't think of a fitting way to thank you for being there for me!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

well if we didn't stand by you, we'd just be terrible people and this forum would suck :3 ever want to blow off some steam join the rant thread!! :lol: I just ranted about my guinea piggies being so neglected and me being lied to that the people "had allergies" (still mad)


----------



## BettaMommy531rip (Dec 29, 2011)

Thanks Sena, and everyone else!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

and plus.


we like you :3 :lol:


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

((hugs)) I take no offence Hun!! Highschool is crazy, not something most adults would want to relive. I was picked on most of my highschool years for being an animal lover, and you know what? Now a days, those same people are coming to me asking for help with poor animals they either own or feel sorry for and they seek out my help. It totally gets better. 

And besides, if anyone says anything to you about being on a Bettafish forum, just act like it's not a big thing and they're weird for even thinking it's "nerdy".


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I gave that guy the same look when he was on his Pokemon site, when he gave me that "well that's dumb" look about this site :3 Just because you are not them doesn't make them any better than you.


----------



## BettaMommy531rip (Dec 29, 2011)

I'm sitting next to him right now! Luckily we just took our midterm test and the teacher turned me away from him and his accomplice so that we could all have more room to test. So now I can enjoy this site without having to worry about him. I know I shouldn't be ashamed of this site, but I still rather avoid the glances.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

True lol. I use this site on my spares and I stopped caring.. Doesn't matter what you seem to do you'll always get "those" people :lol:


----------



## BettaMommy531rip (Dec 29, 2011)

Yeah. I'm home now. I wanted to ask my mom if she would take me PetCo to go pick up this pink cambodian guy. But she's pretty heated over something else (something my sister did) also I have to wait until my my parents give me my allowance. Then I should have enough to get him if he's still there. Or if he's not, I'll be able to get at least 1+ veiltails or crowntails. With the money I have I should be able 3 crowntails or 4 veiltails or 1 PK or 1 halfmoon or 1 delta tail. But at most I'll be able to get 2 probably, because I only have two 1.5 gallons. Or I could get three and buy a (temporary) small critter keeper for the third. The possibilities go on..... >.>


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

:lol: betta bug!!!


----------



## BettaMommy531rip (Dec 29, 2011)

Oh yes! I have most definitely been bitten! The fact that I've held on and refrained from getting another this long is astonishing! But of course when I went to buy more bedding for my hamster I had to go peek, and now I hope to go back soon and get 1-3 more bettas. My mom tried to discourage me from "looking" yesterday. But I have no regrets!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

"only" three :3


bettas are like potato chips.

Can't have just one =D


----------



## BettaMommy531rip (Dec 29, 2011)

No you can't! It's impossible! But I'm really trying to stick to 3. If they are VTs I'll be able to get three, cuz VTs are less expensive. Then I'll be able to get a small critter keeper for the 3rd betta with the money I saved from VT purchases.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

that's true :3


----------



## BettaMommy531rip (Dec 29, 2011)

I can't wait! But then again I might only get 2. Number one so my dad doesn't bust a vein in his head, number 2 because I know that the bettas I get from PetCo will at LEAST need API stress coat, and I need some money left for that.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

:lol: wait until you walk out somehow with 6 of them x.x


----------



## BettaMommy531rip (Dec 29, 2011)

I think that I will end up with at most (if I lose control), 4 (that's the most I can afford), and at least 2. LOL. My parents/friends don't always understand my obsession.  A healthy # would be 2, but you know "healthy" doesn't always apply to bettas.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

hahaah "hmm this one or that one.... let's make it easy and just take both!"


----------



## BettaMommy531rip (Dec 29, 2011)

Yes, I can see that happening!


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Start a sorority. Then you HAVE to have at least 4 
You already have one girl I see!


----------



## BettaMommy531rip (Dec 29, 2011)

Yep! I want a sorority sooooooooooooooo bad. But I'll be nice and take it easy on my poor parents. I mean I already plan to get at least 2 more bettas. Key words "at least". I don't need go get all the sorority fixings. LOL.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

:lol: "mmmooommm I got another betta....s..."
"You got WHAT?"
"betta....s...."
"......"


----------



## BettaMommy531rip (Dec 29, 2011)

Yep. I hope to go this weekend, soooo, fingers crossed I don't buy the store out. LOL.


----------



## mjoy79 (Jul 13, 2011)

BettaMommy I haven't read this whole thread. Just the first few posts. I'm sorry you had that negative experience. I have felt kind of out of place with my family and the few friends I have because of my bettas and because of finally educating myself on proper fish care. 
I'm a member of a different type of forum and there is a thread there where you can post pics of your pets. I've only posted my cat because I know I would seem weird posting pics of fish in there. LOL. Especially if I listed out all 17 of them.:shock:


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I'd confuse people with pictures: guinea, guinea, guinea, cat, fish,fish fish fish fish fish fish fish fish fish fish fish fish fish.... >.> :lol:


----------



## BettaMommy531rip (Dec 29, 2011)

Hehe. For me it goes hamster, dog, fish. But hopefully it will soon be hamster, dog, fish, fish, fish (there could be more fish. >.>)


----------

